

Promoting your software with banner ads - is it worth it? - lessbloat
http://www.campaignmonitor.com/blog/post/2779/promoting-with-banners-ads/

======
mahmud
A surprisingly good read. Highly recommended.

Keywords: banner ads, ad conversion, performance measuring, ad networks
compared, etc. :-)

